# Safe and Easy moving prop



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I might have asked this before but Life and a severed tendon made me put it off, Sooo... What do you think the safest and easiest motor would be to start making moving props? Dont wanna cause a fire haha I just wanna start with a slow creeping groundbreaker..What do you think?? I would like to eventually have them all move around but for now just something safe!! hehe


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check out nib's cool prop, Fester D. Krepid. We're all waiting for the tutorial after the contest. Great movement, looks like it would be a pretty good project for a first-timer.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've used 4 RPM, 12 volt DC gearmotors (sometimes called a vent motor) for our moving props, and you'll see it used over and over in threads here. You can find them on line at the Surplus Center for $2.99.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Another good choice is the classic tombstone peeper. There are lots of tutorials on how to build this one.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23199&highlight=tombstone+peeper


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome thank you


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I started with shiatsu massager's. You don't have to understand motor's really, just build something on top of it. There is a whole thread with a bunch of ideas for using them.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15610&highlight=shiatsu


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I found a massager and I'm gonna try this way first  Thank you I'll have to work up to the technical stuff 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Also, those deer motors from Christmas are nice to work with.They are made to be out side. So no worries about the weather. The can be used in lots of stuff. There is a place on line where you can get just the motors for 8.00 to 10.00.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> Also, those deer motors from Christmas are nice to work with.They are made to be out side. So no worries about the weather. The can be used in lots of stuff. There is a place on line where you can get just the motors for 8.00 to 10.00.


Kindy's has them for $8.99 plus shipping. If you get over a certain amount (about $75), shipping is free. Great for a group buy


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I swear by the vent motors from surplus center. At 2.99 you cannot beat them. Although the deer motors are nice since they run on normal (120 ac) voltage. No special walwarts required. My suggestion for a prop would be an FCG. It is much simpler to build than it looks.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to double post, But I agree with Jaege. Fester was built with one, and I've seen MANY FCG's with these and they work fabulously. AND as far as safe?? it's one of the biggest bang for the buck props you can make, and safe as possible.


----------

